# OC problem



## ritwikagrg (Mar 17, 2011)

:sigh:Hello,
I am new to overclocking. Here are my specs:
-Intel Pentium Dual Core(E5300) 2.6 GHz
-PSU 400 watt supply
-GIGABYTE GA-G31M-ES2L(rev 1.x)
-2GB DDR2 Kingston RAM (800 MHz)
-Windows 7 Ultimate x64

My problem is that my computer doesnot accept fsb speeds higher than 310 GHz
Also the memory module also is not able to clock above 1000 MHz
I cant understand the problem. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

mATX Mobo Bios are commonly limited. Same is common for standard duty RAM.


----------



## ritwikagrg (Mar 17, 2011)

Should I consider increasing my power supply??
'cause when I tried to run my fsb at 320 MHz, my monitor showed black dots


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Brand & Model of the PSU?


----------



## MonsterMiata (Jan 5, 2010)

Your fsb is linked to your memory, in short you are stuck. The memory will be the limiting factor because its 800mhz factory. Memory does not overclock well. If you want to continue you will first need to install memory that is rated for a higher frequency.


----------

